# Lone Eagle



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone hunting with a Lone Eagle or own one? I'd like to buy a diffenent barrel for mine........anyone have one they care to part with?

This is mine in 35 Rem.......


----------

